# The girls in their snazzy new dresses from Elaine



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

The girls got a new dress and collar each so just had to show them off  , Myami is now officially bigger than Keona by 0.2kg lol .
A HUGE Thank you to Elaine for grabbing these for us  , i dont know what i would do without you :angel4:

Keona and Myami









Keona










Myami


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Awwwww very cute!! Very sweet of Elaine also.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, your girls are so pretty and the dresses and matching collars look beautiful on them !! i'm so happy they fit good


----------



## Claudinha (May 13, 2011)

Very pretty !!! I loved their outfits !!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Lovely dresses...your doggies look precious in them


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Awwwwwww!!!! They are sooooooo cute! Pink is really a great color for them! Love the dresses!:love1:


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Just supper cute in the dresses.


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

great pic love there dresses


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

OMG!!! How cute are they?!?!?! Love the dresses!!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

They look like twins! Beautiful pups


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I love the pink and the peace signs!

So sweet!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Awwwwwww! What beautiful pretty pink princesses!!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi are they real sisters the coat colors are almost idenical except for the dark and light nose love their twin dresses so cute


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

thanks every one  i think they are princesses to  .
Sheila their coats in person are quite different Keona ia more a fawn Myami is almost white i think the flash on the camera makes them look so similar


----------



## Cingrata (May 28, 2011)

Aww what lovely dresses on such lovely girlies...both looking absolutely stunning!


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

*How very thoughtful of you Elaine!*


----------

